# charcoal / blizzard



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

What should I breed my charcoal corn with in the future to get Blizzard hatchlings?

Thanks.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

Nevermind I found out, its Snow X Charcoal = Blizzard : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Not correct, actually, Pyro...

Unless your Charcoal is het for Amel, you cannot get Blizzard hatchlings in the first generation no matter what you breed it to - even a Blizzard.

A Blizzard is Amelanistic Charcoal; you need both ingredients in both parents to make a Blizzard baby.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

ah okay thanks, not sure if my charcoal is het for anything but I will breed with a snow and see how it goes later on  thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Breeding to snow, though, just muddies things - if you get any white offspring, it means your Charcoal is not only het Amel but het Anery... and the white babies are *snows*.

Much better if you get a Blizzard to breed your charcoal to - and get Charcoals who are guaranteed het Amel, and if you're lucky actual Blizzards too.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Pyro said:


> Nevermind I found out, its Snow X Charcoal = Blizzard : victory:


I beleave a Snow X Charcoal will give Normal HET Amel,[Sooty]Anery(A),[Charcoal]Anery(B).

All you need is Amel & Charcoal.

FIRST.

Amel X Charcoal = .

Normal HET Amel,Charcoal.

THEN.

Normal HET Amel,Charcoal X Normal HET Amel,Charcoal = .

Normal Poss-HET Amel,Charcoal.
Amel Poss-HET Charcoal.
Charcoal Poss-HET Amel.
Blizzard:2thumb:.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

so now I am just confused.

Just assume my Charcoal is not HET for anything... what do I breed it to?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Assuming your charcoal is het for NOTHING:

Best choice is breed it to a blizzard. This will get you all Charcoals het Amel, which can then be bred to another charcoal het amel for Blizzards.

Second-best choice is to breed it to an Amel. This will get you all Normals het Charcoal Amel, which can then be bred to any snake carrying Charcoal and Amel to produce blizzards.

But if your charcoal does not carry Amel there is no way to get Blizzards in one step.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay and assuming I used option 1...

It was het for nothing and I bred it to a blizzard, and had all the charcoal het amel hatchlings.

Would I then be able to breed two hatchlings (when adult obviously) to each other to get the Blizzards. Or is inbreeding a big nono.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Pyro said:


> and had all the charcoal het amel hatchlings.
> 
> Would I then be able to breed two hatchlings (when adult obviously) to each other to get the Blizzards. Or is inbreeding a big nono.


Charcoal HET Amel X Charcoal HET Amel = .

Charcoal Poss-HET Amel.
Blizzard:2thumb:.


----------

